# GET BIT OUTDOORS - 15% OFF SITE WIDE!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

It is hard to believe but we are celebrating McKenzie's 7th Birthday Today!

Join the party and Save 15% Off Site Wide on orders over $125. Free Shipping!

Code: Kenzie15

[getbitoutdoors.com]

Have an amazing weekend! Thank you for your support, We sincerely appreciate you.


----------

